# FONT ID help please



## FWBGBS

SNAKE OIL: 
I'm hoping a member well versed in vector graphics and/or engraving can either name this font or suggest a close relative.
I've looked through five free font sites (searching under old, vintage, cowboy, western, signage) and came up with nada; nothing even close.
Am I naive to think such a font can be had for free?

I'd like to etch this font on some glass bottles I'm including with one of my bottle stoppers for a hooch buddy.
He's a low level urban moonshiner (read: he makes Limoncello) .







Thanks in advance,


----------



## ripjack13

Have you thought about sending the company an email asking them what font it is?
615.298.1140
Also...i just googled snake oil font...interesting. looks just like it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've got a fairly extensive font library and the closest I could come is Algerian, I'm guessing it was a built logo for the cover of the book, Maybe one of the guys here like @Dane Fuller that does more engraving than I do has a better idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

Hey, Brad
I'm like Colin and the only thing I find in my library that's close is Algerian. Have you tried dafont.com ? They've got a lot of free fonts and you might find one that's close enough.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS

ripjack13 said:


> Have you thought about sending the company an email asking them what font it is?
> 615.298.1140
> Also...i just googled snake oil font...interesting. looks just like it...



It never dawned on me to contact the book author directly. I'll drop Becca an email at Thistle Farms. 



Yeah, I did the "Snake Oil" font search too, but couldn't hammer down the nuances of the lettering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FWBGBS

Schroedc said:


> I've got a fairly extensive font library and the closest I could come is Algerian, I'm guessing it was a built logo for the cover of the book, Maybe one of the guys here like @Dane Fuller that does more engraving than I do has a better idea.



Colin, let me first see if Marc's idea produces any fruit.
If it doesn't I'll be sure to get back to you.


----------



## FWBGBS

Dane Fuller said:


> Hey, Brad
> I'm like Colin and the only thing I find in my library that's close is Algerian. Have you tried dafont.com ? They've got a lot of free fonts and you might find one that's close enough.



Yep, DaFont was one of the sites in my quiver. I must have spent over two hours mining for that particular font.




I truly appreciate you looking for me Dane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

I went to MyFonts.com and used their "What the Font?" utility (uploading a snapshot of the type) ... sorry, no hits that came close ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS

duncsuss said:


> I went to MyFonts.com and used their "What the Font?" utility (uploading a snapshot of the type) ... sorry, no hits that came close ...



I hear you Duncan. I played with two, including yours, font recognition engines.
One site suggested "just give up already"... I don't remember ever hearing of that font.
I appreciate your effort.


----------



## ripjack13

I think i got it dude!!

http://www.whatfontis.com/Seminary-Normal-solotype.font?text=SNAKE OIL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Looks almost identical, except the N. @ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13

Seminary Normal font
Font: Seminary Normal
Distribution type: Commercial
Font distributor: MyFonts.com
Download Seminary Normal font. for Windows in TrueType, Windows in PostScript, Mac in TrueType, Mac in PostScript
Date added: Jul 26 2010


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Well....if you're etching it, just make it look like it....the E is exact as is the A .....

I think that is the font they used and just added the part on the N.


----------



## FWBGBS

ripjack13 said:


> I think i got it dude!!



Well done indeed!
That's close enough for government work.

Thanks Dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Did ya etch it yet?


----------



## FWBGBS

NO! But, I promise to post pics when the project is completed.
They don't leave back for AZ until the middle of Oct. 
We'll get on in a week or two. Been busy completing chores and honey-dos before summer's end.
Getting the last of painting what I can in and around the house before our nasty fall weather sets in.

After grubbing through the couch, selling a pint of blood and hocking the wife's engagement ring I could only come up with $17 and change.
I was still $2.58 shy of purchasing the Seminary font.
We settled on Carvinalee Freakshow. A free handsome looking font that fits the old West motif pretty close.

The wife is doing the etching leaving me with the bottle stopper.


----------

